# Meaning of phrase



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

I keep seeing posts with 60P, 20P etc. What does this mean?


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

They're models of aquarium put out by ADA. Here's a link to the tank list: Cube Garden : Aqua Forest Aquarium, ADA USA, Aqua Design Amano


----------



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

